# Philippines (Indos) Land Hermit Crabs



## johnny888 (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know much about Hermit Crabs...Just wan't to share my pets... 



















Regards,

Johnny


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool, I had a huge one.  I' d say about 5 inches when I used to live in the Philippines.


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

ahas said:


> Cool, I had a huge one.  I' d say about 5 inches when I used to live in the Philippines.


Thanks ahas... ...Are you also a Filipino?


----------



## beetleman (Sep 4, 2007)

:clap: wow, very nice and big! the shells they are useing are achatina sp.(african land snail) very cool


----------



## Kevin_Davies (Sep 4, 2007)

very nice Hermit Crabs, the shells are Achatina fulica.


----------



## ahas (Sep 4, 2007)

johnny888 said:


> Thanks ahas... ...Are you also a Filipino?



Yes Johnny, I am.  Mabuhay!


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

Kevin_Davies said:


> very nice Hermit Crabs, the shells are Achatina fulica.





beetleman said:


> :clap: wow, very nice and big! the shells they are useing are achatina sp.(african land snail) very cool


Very much appreciated guys!:razz: ...the snails and the shells are also common in our place and they're becoming a nuisance for us especially for my Mom's orchids.They appear in tens or even hundreds every morning in our garden and it's becoming too annoying already..


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

ahas said:


> Yes Johnny, I am.  Mabuhay!


Hey! I'm glad you're KABAYAN...


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 4, 2007)

Additional photos of the same hermit crab...next time i will post some pics of my other hermits. 




















Regards,

Johnny


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my other Land Hermit Crab.

I Love these Photos. 














Regards,

Johnny


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)

Possibly another species of Philippines Land hermit Crabs.


----------



## tarsier (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool crabs, Johnny  

What do you feed them?


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## johnny888 (Sep 16, 2007)

tarsier said:


> Cool crabs, Johnny
> 
> What do you feed them?


I feed them with young coconuts,some overripe fruits and a small amount of meat.


----------



## ahas (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you ever bred these Hermits?


----------



## johnny888 (Sep 17, 2007)

ahas said:


> Have you ever bred these Hermits?


No, not yet.They're all wild caught.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Sep 17, 2007)

Gorgeous Indos! Yours are not shy at all... usually Indos are very, very shy! It looks like the one with the busted shell could use a new "house". If you offer him some similar sized shells, he may change into one that isn't damaged. It's kind of hard to hold the necessary water in with that big hole 


Oh, and Blue tongued skinks LOVE snails!!


----------



## penny'smom (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I'm dreaming...a place I can post about my T and my Hermits. 

I have three shelled kids, Albert and Robin are Eccies and Jo-E is a PP. So yeah, Albert has his own harem.   All are pretty small, nowhere near the size of Johnny's.  

I had another PP I recently lost during a molt, Ruby.  Here she is with Albert:



This is Robin, tho not the best pic:



Jo-E is very shy, and not usually out for picture time.  She like shells big enough you almost can't see her when she's in all the way.

Why is it the guy is the only one on the painted shell???


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 17, 2007)

I've always been interested in the hermits.  I had some when I was a kid.  How long do these live ...if they die of old age?  Also, I've read Achatina fulica snails are edible, is that correct?  If that's true, I'd be cookin them up!


----------



## HawaiianDragon (Apr 26, 2011)

johnny888 said:


> Possibly another species of Philippines Land hermit Crabs.


Very good-looking & big _Coenobita cavipes_ - this is the same species like the first one in the _Achatina fulica_ snail. In Indonesia it's a little bit difficult to find that species in such jumbo size.

This is one of the largest _C.cavipes_ I've ever had - smaller than yours:






In several parts of Indonesia _C.cavipes_ have no choice other than using sinistral land snail shells - that sometimes make the right claw is bigger than the left one:















Did you catch that hermit crab by yourself, johny888

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

These are what we call "Indos" ( _Coenobita brevimanus_ ) - they are mostly purple or dark blue, occassionally pink or brown, and they can reach much larger size than the _C.cavipes_


----------

